# watch & coins



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I took these photos about a week ago but I've been lazy to post them because my computer is being extremely slow. D:

I just saw this watch on the counter and thought "I'mma gunna take sum pics of it". Haha...

So here are some of the best pics I took of it. I added coins and water to make it look more interesting. If I end up taking more photos of watches, or anything else, I will definetly try more angles than just the one. I got too focused on experimenting with water and different coins and stuff to try other angles. 


not edited (only cropped)























I might have actually edited this one a bit... I don't remember.





edited:





















suggestions and tips are definetly welcome. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2011)

All the metal surfaces, PLUS water, has combined to make this setup a beginner's nightmare in reflection control. The setup you've put together is just a very,very challenging one,and unfortunately,none of these pictures really rise above the level of learning exercises. The biggest problems come from coins that are excessively "hot", and which draw attention away from the watch. The watch face itself, being dark blue, also needs a LOT of light on it, and it's not getting the light it deserves. Not sure what the light source used was, but I think it needs to be larger, and "softer" (more diffused).


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help! 

When you mentioned the dark blue in the watch, I looked at the watch and suddenly realized you can see the lights I used in the reflection of the glass.  haha, oops. 

I used two CFL's for lighting; nothing to soften it though. I have this mini white "photography studio" thing I got for christmas I can probly use to help soften the light... How can I get more light onto the blue of the watch? And when editing, maybe I can try to make the coins more "dull" and the watch more saturated to draw attention to it?

The help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

